# anyone buying a fur suit anytime soon



## yungfury (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are buying a suit or have already ordered one tell me are you excited about it or just chill in my opinion I would be extremely happy if I was getting one


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm currently on the process of making mine! I'm getting really excited but I know if I get too excited I'll make a mistake XD


----------



## yungfury (Jun 30, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> I'm currently on the process of making mine! I'm getting really excited but I know if I get too excited I'll make a mistake XD


  That's cool I hope I comes out good (hug)


----------



## Fix (Jun 30, 2016)

Waiting on a commission of my Fursona Fix! I am beyond Excited!!!!


----------



## Nashida (Jun 30, 2016)

Waiting on two, a new head for my main suit Nisha and full digitgrade suit of my Dutch Angel Dragon Senlin. Both are slated to be finished this summer.


----------



## Baremen (Jul 14, 2016)

I ordered mine in January. Last month, I contacted the maker and they had no history of my order. They found my payment but lost all the info. Resent and now waiting for them to say it is done. :/


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 14, 2016)

I just filled out a quote to get hopefully get a digitgrade body suit from a local maker in my city. Hopefully she'll respond soon. Exciting. I met her at Furlandia this year. She was pretty nice.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

yungfury said:


> If you are buying a suit or have already ordered one tell me are you excited about it or just chill in my opinion I would be extremely happy if I was getting one


Not soon but In 4-6 years yes. Because: 1 Im a student so Im broke. 2 I will be moving to canada and I dont know how much time It will take me to get PR.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

I tried making my own- It will take a lot of time and patience before I master it.

However, I did just commission one, and the person I commissioned through is very professional and understood exactly what I wanted. They also communicate with me with updates constantly.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> I tried making my own- It will take a lot of time and patience before I master it.
> 
> However, I did just commission one, and the person I commissioned through is very professional and understood exactly what I wanted. They also communicate with me with updates constantly.


OHH very good, what is your fursona?


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 8, 2017)

Excited!!! My first fursuit is being commissioned by a friend of mine, who's also on here, haha.

She's sent me quite a few WIP updates and pictures and I couldn't ask for any better, so far. :3


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> OHH very good, what is your fursona?


Saber-fox.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Baremen said:


> I ordered mine in January. Last month, I contacted the maker and they had no history of my order. They found my payment but lost all the info. Resent and now waiting for them to say it is done. :/


Thaaaaat really sucks.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Saber-fox.


Wait what what is saber fox. Never heard this¿?????????¿


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Basically, it's a sabertooth tiger and fox hybrid.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 8, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Basically, it's a sabertooth tiger and fox hybrid.


Ohhhhhhhhhhjhjjjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love sabertooths. I wonder how hybrid is going to look.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a partial thats I should be getting sometime this month I hope. Partial of my sona though. I'm pretty excited about it


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 8, 2017)

I got my fursuit yesterday! Donthugcacti did it in a month what was quite surprising to say the least and it is fantastic. It makes me very happy to be my fursona. It makes me more friendly, playful and less shy. I can now be a crazy Hellhound hybrid! I am so happy and excited to go to more furmeets and confuzzled later this year!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I got my fursuit yesterday! Donthugcacti did it in a month what was quite surprising to say the least and it is fantastic. It makes me very happy to be my fursona. It makes me more friendly, playful and less shy. I can now be a crazy Hellhound hybrid! I am so happy and excited to go to more furmeets and confuzzled later this year!


It looks great mate  !


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I got my fursuit yesterday! Donthugcacti did it in a month what was quite surprising to say the least and it is fantastic. It makes me very happy to be my fursona. It makes me more friendly, playful and less shy. I can now be a crazy Hellhound hybrid! I am so happy and excited to go to more furmeets and confuzzled later this year!



It's amazing! I adore the colors. Do you have a link to any of their work?


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Feb 8, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I got my fursuit yesterday! Donthugcacti did it in a month what was quite surprising to say the least and it is fantastic. It makes me very happy to be my fursona. It makes me more friendly, playful and less shy. I can now be a crazy Hellhound hybrid! I am so happy and excited to go to more furmeets and confuzzled later this year!



Amazing!!!!


----------



## Royn (Feb 8, 2017)

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 8, 2017)

Royn said:


> pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I got my fursuit yesterday! Donthugcacti did it in a month what was quite surprising to say the least and it is fantastic. It makes me very happy to be my fursona. It makes me more friendly, playful and less shy. I can now be a crazy Hellhound hybrid! I am so happy and excited to go to more furmeets and confuzzled later this year!


That is very nice fursuit.


----------



## Royn (Feb 9, 2017)

LOL Brilliant!  Hug me!


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 11, 2017)

Welp, I been interested for years,  wow almost 12 actually,  and just decided to try my hands at really getting involved.  I'm preparing to attempt to make mine, already ordered some of the materials but am going to be real slow and methodical.  Rushing to the finish will highten the chances of mistakes. I'm pretty good at sewing and other skills so I'm expecting good results,  maybe not perfect but pretty close.  Here's a rough sketch of my plan, but not yet finalized. Pretty excited to begin.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 11, 2017)

racoondevil said:


> Welp, I been interested for years,  wow almost 12 actually,  and just decided to try my hands at really getting involved.  I'm preparing to attempt to make mine, already ordered some of the materials but am going to be real slow and methodical.  Rushing to the finish will highten the chances of mistakes. I'm pretty good at sewing and other skills so I'm expecting good results,  maybe not perfect but pretty close.  Here's a rough sketch of my plan, but not yet finalized. Pretty excited to begin. View attachment 16740


Well make sure to post photos here when you make it.That's something I'd like to see


----------

